
Stampede – Texas Advanced Computing Center - jonbaer
https://www.tacc.utexas.edu/stampede/
======
boulos
Kelly Gaither gave a great talk at High Performance Graphics a couple of years
ago
([http://www.highperformancegraphics.org/previous/www_2012/med...](http://www.highperformancegraphics.org/previous/www_2012/media/Keynotes/HPG2012_Keynote_Gaither.pdf))
if anyone is interested in more detail. An interesting tidbit during the Q&A
is that Intel donated the Xeon Phi boards (referred to as MIC back then).

------
idiot900
I use Stampede regularly via NSF's XSEDE supercomputer access program. It's a
fantastic resource, very well designed, easy to use, and the TACC staff are
remarkably good at what they do.

~~~
skynetv2
what do you feel about the Blue Waters system and do you have access to it?

~~~
idiot900
Looks very nice but I haven't tried it. I have used other NCSA systems in the
past and they were also excellent. NSF funding of supercomputers is a godsend
for researchers needing a lot of cycles.

------
tromp
The page has conflicting memory statistics. Near the top, each of the 6400
nodes is said to have 250GB of memory, while at the bottom, each node is said
to have 32GB of memory.

~~~
mrhanlon
Thanks, Fixed.

------
noir_lord
I love reading about supercomputing, it's a completely alien world that has
just enough similarity with what I do to be somewhat understandable.

I'm old enough (34) to have seen much of the revolution in computing and it is
easy to get somewhat jaded after a while but the sheer power of the petascale
systems just makes my jaw drop every time I read about them.

~~~
skynetv2
building a petascale system is relatively easy compared to having applications
that can actually use all that power. you can count such applications probably
on one hand that can scale to post-petascale systems

------
astrojams
I would love to get a tour of this. I live in Austin.

~~~
victotronics
I'll be doing a tour of the machine room (not the vis lab) this thursday noon.
Drop me a line: eijkhout at tacc utexas edu

------
ams6110
... and in 5 years it will be obsolete.

------
dragontamer
I hate this new info-graphic web page style.

The information is flashy and verbose. When I want to think about what I'm
reading, all the pictures, _constant_ scrolling, and animations honestly just
gets in the way.

I do realize that this web page style is in vogue right now, but I really hope
that simpler pages exist somewhere.

~~~
scoggs
Thanks for your reply. I'm not involved with Stampede at all but as a front
end dev I'm always looking towards new interesting ways to present content. I
have a project coming up that's going to be timeline based and immediately
upon seeing Stampede's website I figured the beginning section (The Power of
Stampede) could applied usefully. Without user input and feedback I'm going
off of my assumptions and those aren't always the best for the end user.

~~~
Fogest
That was one persons opinion. I liked the site itself. Don't just go by one
persons opinion. There will always be the people who like to stick with their
plain html sites and always go "grr" when the pages are modernizing.

~~~
scoggs
I never said I was going solely off of his opinion, just that it's nice to see
feedback about the presentation of the content from a front end developers and
end user standpoint.

I'm a firm believer in making things functional and useful and then adding
things on top of that to make them pretty, more readable, and if possible
exciting. Thanks to you as well.

